# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Si Ta Hap Silent Hill 4

## toni-jasi

Përshëndetje! E kam shkarkuar lojën Silent hill4, dhe e kam instaluar por kam një problem. Kur e hap lojen pres për tu hapur por loja nuk hapet as nuk tregon ndonje gabim as asgjë PC-ja nuk jep asnjë shenj që loja do të hapet. e kam lexuar në readme të lojes se loja nuk hapet pa qen DVD-ja në DVD room, por për ta instaluar lojen duhet deamon tools per të simuluar CD drive.       a mendoni se nuk mjafton me CD virtuale të hapet loja? Apo gabimi është diku tjetër. Ju faliminderit për ç'do ndihhmë

----------


## DjiLiroz

Shiqo fajlin duhet ta montosh ne DAEMON TOOLS sepse virtual eshte nje gje tjeter ajo duhet simuluar ne CD dhe pastaj provo te fillosh lojen...keshtu duhet te jgitha lojerat qe i bej i bej keshtu...

----------


## Harakiri

Shumica e lojerave te kopjuara mund te luhen vetem me "crack":
http://megagames.com/cracks/html/c913260_0.htm
Shkarko 1 nga ato dhe provoje. Zevendeso files ne dosjen e lojes me ato te crack dhe normalisht loja duhet te hapet.

----------

